# City of Graffiti



## RKW3 (Jan 26, 2008)

NEW: IMPROVED VERSION ON POST #25

On my way home from the Los Angeles zoo, I convinced my dad to let me get a shot of the city. I think I'm happy with how it came out.

Thanks for commenting. (you know you wanna)


----------



## The_Traveler (Jan 26, 2008)

nice PP
It makes the picture.


----------



## fatsheep (Jan 26, 2008)

Looks good!  Did you sharpen this up in Photoshop?  What other edits were made (just curious...)?  The sky looks really lively in this one.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks guys! fatsheep, this is an HDR of 3 pics. Then I tweaked it a lot in photoshop until I had this.


----------



## Lostfiniel (Jan 26, 2008)

Beautiful! Whenever I drive up that way I see sights I want to take...and always miss them.

Congrats on getting such a wonderful one?


----------



## rob91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Pretty spectacular. I was getting tired of conventional landscapes, this one has some jazz to it.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 26, 2008)

horizon's tilted

:/


----------



## Nikonster (Jan 26, 2008)

Awesome. How did you maintain the cars in the same general position through 3 shots? 

It would take me several seconds to get off 3 shots, even with auto bracketing. At 60mph, the cars would be half-way across the photo, creating long, blurry, wormlike automobiles.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> horizon's tilted


Ha I was waiting for someone to say that, I realized it too. I didn't think it was necessary to fix the horizon, I guess it's just personal preference.

Thank you LostFiniel & rob! I really appreciate it.


----------



## rob91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> horizon's tilted
> 
> :/



Are you deploying that as a criticism or just randomly pointing out technical aspects of the photo?


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 26, 2008)

It's very much a criticism, it's obviously unintentional and ruins the composition. Other than that, it's fine!


----------



## ShootHoops (Jan 26, 2008)

I love this shot. The clouds look AMAZING!


----------



## rob91 (Jan 26, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> It's very much a criticism, it's obviously unintentional and ruins the composition. Other than that, it's fine!



How is it "obviously unintentional", and more to the point how could such a thing be considered ruinous? Are you implying a mistake can't be great? Oh, what's that old adage, something like: "some of the best things happened by accident" ? And yeah, it applies (especially) to art.

After clearing that, maybe you could go into more detail on why you think a titled horizon ruins a shot.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 26, 2008)

Nikonster said:


> Awesome. How did you maintain the cars in the same general position through 3 shots?


I honestly don't know, on the exposures the cars are scattered, but after the tonemapping it came out like this.


ShootHoops said:


> I love this shot. The clouds look AMAZING!


Thank you ShootHoops! It was raining most of that day and the rain finally stopped, so I knew the clouds would be good for picture taking.


----------



## Sw1tchFX (Jan 27, 2008)

rob91 said:


> How is it "obviously unintentional", and more to the point how could such a thing be considered ruinous? Are you implying a mistake can't be great? Oh, what's that old adage, something like: "some of the best things happened by accident" ? And yeah, it applies (especially) to art.
> 
> After clearing that, maybe you could go into more detail on why you think a titled horizon ruins a shot.



It's obviously unintentional because it's not at a steep enough angle to otherwise immediately recognize that  the tilt benefits the composition. It does nothing here except detract from it. I'm not saying mistakes can't be great, i'm saying that with this photograph in particular, the mistake is the opposite of great. 

Sure, "some of the best things happened by accident", but this tilt is most certainly _not_ one of those great things.

unless a tilt leads the viewers eye into the subject, it does nothing to add to it.


----------



## edtek (Jan 27, 2008)

awesome photo!


----------



## SpaceNut (Jan 27, 2008)

Excellent HDR pic. I like it! Nice job. When the weather gets better here in Illinois, I plan on getting out & doing more HDR photos. Thanks for sharing,


----------



## LaFoto (Jan 27, 2008)

Good one! I think I have to take my HDR out of the forum where HDRs actually should go into, i.e. the *Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery *and put it up into the General Gallery if I want more than just two persons to see it ... :scratch: 

Other than that I agree with our Sw1tchFX on the tilt and that it does NOT make the photo any better. It looks like a mistake, not like something you did on purpose in order to underline something. But other than that ... great fun, isn't it?

Now that you have posted your HDR into the General Gallery, where you get more replies, but where it actually should not be, I might draw your attention to my (correctly placed :greenpbl:  ) own first real three-exposure-through-auto-bracketing-HDR in the Graphics_Programs_and_Photo_Gallery . Maybe some of you find their way over there, too, for a change.


----------



## rob91 (Jan 27, 2008)

Sw1tchFX said:


> It's obviously unintentional because it's not at a steep enough angle to otherwise immediately recognize that  the tilt benefits the composition. It does nothing here except detract from it. I'm not saying mistakes can't be great, i'm saying that with this photograph in particular, the mistake is the opposite of great.
> 
> Sure, "some of the best things happened by accident", but this tilt is most certainly _not_ one of those great things.
> 
> unless a tilt leads the viewers eye into the subject, it does nothing to add to it.



Fair enough. I happen to completely disagree but I'm sure you knew that.


----------



## NJMAN (Jan 27, 2008)

Im not going to comment on the horizon tilt since I think that subject has run its course.  I know Ive been guilty of it myself, so we can only learn from things like that and move on.

Im glad you posted this Robbie.  The HDR certainly gives it an interesting texture and feel.  You are brave for attempting a 3 exposure HDR with moving cars like that.  I tend to use still or static subjects so that I am assured of sharpness and clarity.  

But as I said, Im glad to see your effort on this.  I like the clouds and sky.  There is quite a bit going on there.  Although, Im not sure I would have included the brushy looking trees on the left, because I think it distracts from the overall effect of the freeway movement.  Just my opinion. 

Did you use photoshop's HDR merge or photomatix?

I like it. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## That One Guy (Jan 27, 2008)

very nice!! I have been wanting to try HDR but haven't yet. Nice job  :thumbup:


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 27, 2008)

edtek said:


> awesome photo!


Thanks edtek!


SpaceNut said:


> Excellent HDR pic. I like it! Nice job. When the weather gets better here in Illinois, I plan on getting out & doing more HDR photos. Thanks for sharing,


Yeah, this was my first HDR in a long time. I had to re-tonemap 4 times until I got somthing I liked! Thanks for the comment.


LaFoto said:


> Good one! I think I have to take my HDR out of the forum where HDRs actually should go into, i.e. the *Graphics Programs and Photo Gallery *and put it up into the General Gallery if I want more than just two persons to see it ... :scratch:
> 
> Other than that I agree with our Sw1tchFX on the tilt and that it does NOT make the photo any better. It looks like a mistake, not like something you did on purpose in order to underline something. But other than that ... great fun, isn't it?
> 
> Now that you have posted your HDR into the General Gallery, where you get more replies, but where it actually should not be, I might draw your attention to my (correctly placed :greenpbl:  ) own first real three-exposure-through-auto-bracketing-HDR in the Graphics_Programs_and_Photo_Gallery . Maybe some of you find their way over there, too, for a change.


Hmm, sorry. I'll post my HDR's there from now on.


NJMAN said:


> Im not going to comment on the horizon tilt since I think that subject has run its course.  I know Ive been guilty of it myself, so we can only learn from things like that and move on.
> 
> Im glad you posted this Robbie.  The HDR certainly gives it an interesting texture and feel.  You are brave for attempting a 3 exposure HDR with moving cars like that.  I tend to use still or static subjects so that I am assured of sharpness and clarity.
> 
> ...


Thanks NJ. The cars actually worked out for me, I think it's because I clicked "remove moving objects" or somethin like that. I guess the bush does kinda get in the way, I really didn't have time to move somewhere else though, my dad was rushing me haha. P.S. I used photomatix


That One Guy said:


> very nice!! I have been wanting to try HDR but haven't yet. Nice job  :thumbup:


Thanks man, it's really not THAT hard, just takes a lot of experimenting. 


Hmm and maybe I should try straightening this photo, we'll see.


----------



## Lorielle99 (Jan 27, 2008)

really cool dude


----------



## Seefutlung (Jan 27, 2008)

I agree on the horizon tilt as being distractive and adding an element of amateurish to an otherwise very interesting and nice photo.

Attention to details tends to separate pros from hobbyists (using "pros" and "hobbyist" as a measure of ability and skill not as an accounting term.) 


Photography is the culmination of a bunch of details.  When one misses/skips these details or attends to all the little things will make a difference in your images and tend to separate your images from being consistently good/pro or consistently average/hobbyist.

Gary


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 29, 2008)

IMPROVED VERSION:

After a few days thinking about it, and reading your guys' posts, I have came to the conclusion that straightening the photo is a smart idea. It was hard to judge what "straight" was though, hopefully I got it right.








I definitely see improvement, thanks Sw1tchFX and others for influencing this "refined" version. :thumbup:


----------



## LisaK24 (Jan 29, 2008)

I love it :]

The clouds draw my eyes in more than anything else.


----------



## RKW3 (Jan 29, 2008)

Thanks Lisa! I love the effect HDR's cause on clouds.


----------



## Brad Hardy (Feb 1, 2008)

Lucis Art. 

Sick picture.


----------



## mstephens (Feb 1, 2008)

much better after the horizon correction!!! good shot


----------



## mstephens (Feb 1, 2008)

RKW, i also just saw your profile,
your only 14? im impressed with your talent and still so young. keep shooting, i look forward to seeing much more!!!


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 1, 2008)

Brad Hardy said:


> Lucis Art.
> 
> Sick picture.


Thanks Brad! I am grateful for the bump!


mstephens said:


> much better after the horizon correction!!! good shot


Thanks mstephens.


mstephens said:


> RKW, i also just saw your profile,
> your only 14? im impressed with your talent and still so young. keep shooting, i look forward to seeing much more!!!


Yep, 14. I'm not really limited by my age, I think younger people are more creative anyways. 

I will be posting some more shots I took today soon, I'd appreciate it if you could drop a comment in that too! 

Thanks for your compliments.


----------



## jdphotographer2091 (Feb 1, 2008)

i think the straight photo looks ALOT better
the original was great but the straightened one is amazing


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 1, 2008)

jdphotographer2091 said:


> i think the straight photo looks ALOT better
> the original was great but the straightened one is amazing



Thanks!


----------



## kundalini (Feb 1, 2008)

I think both versions are very good. Only correct the horizon if *you* think it is necessary and portrays the feelings you had at the moment.

Well done Robbie.


----------



## Chiller (Feb 1, 2008)

Nicely done Robbie.  I like what you have here.  The second version :thumbup::thumbup: for sure


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 2, 2008)

Thanks guys!


----------



## Seefutlung (Feb 2, 2008)

RKW3 said:


> ... Yep, 14. I'm not really limited by my age, I think younger people are more creative anyways.  ...



Spoken like a teen.

Be that as it may ... if it was my HDR I'd hit the downtown buildings with a touch of dodge ... on "highlights" ... just a touch to see if they could sparkle a bit.

Gary


----------



## rmh159 (Feb 2, 2008)

In photoshop you can click View and then New Guide to draw a line across the picture.  That'll be a good reference to level horizons if one is needed.

Nice shot.


----------



## shorty6049 (Feb 2, 2008)

rmh159 said:


> In photoshop you can click View and then New Guide to draw a line across the picture. That'll be a good reference to level horizons if one is needed.
> 
> Nice shot.


 



why did i not know about this!


----------



## cpelsy2k1 (Feb 2, 2008)

Gorgeous colors, great photo


----------



## Big Bully (Feb 2, 2008)

Way to go! The picture is gorgeous! Good job! I love the colors.


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 3, 2008)

Hmm thanks for the advice and suggestions guys.


----------



## everlastingphotography (Feb 3, 2008)

I think the original picture is great, but the corrected one is astonishing!
I like your effort, taking criticism, and applying the changes.
good job.


----------



## dpolston (Feb 3, 2008)

Nikonster said:


> Awesome. How did you maintain the cars in the same general position through 3 shots?
> 
> It would take me several seconds to get off 3 shots, even with auto bracketing. At 60mph, the cars would be half-way across the photo, creating long, blurry, wormlike automobiles.



He almost answered your question... you do the 3 shot thing in post production. You see the _origional _in RAW and make 2 copies of _THAT _image; 1 underexposed and 1 overexposed and then combine them. (That's the cliff's notes version)


----------



## RKW3 (Feb 4, 2008)

everlastingphotography said:


> I think the original picture is great, but the corrected one is astonishing!
> I like your effort, taking criticism, and applying the changes.
> good job.


Thanks.


dpolston said:


> He almost answered your question... you do the 3 shot thing in post production. You see the _origional _in RAW and make 2 copies of _THAT _image; 1 underexposed and 1 overexposed and then combine them. (That's the cliff's notes version)


Are you talkin bout this pic? This HDR was 3 seperate exposures, not one RAW manipulated.


----------

